# Which is better HD Western Digital Caviar Black or Seagate Barracuda 7200.12



## himanshupt (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, hi people out there,

I am planning to buy a new  1TB hard disk,,, my budget is Rs. 6000

I am confused among these two hard disks here:-

 1) Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ,

2) Western Digital Caviar Black

So, which one is better in terms of performance, has better transfer rates and long life....

Please if you know any link which have compared them, please you can very well give me.....

Thankyou... ,Looking forward fro your reply....


----------



## eternallove (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

I asked very much the same question on Tom's Hardware:

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/249565-32-seagate-barracuda-7200-caviar-black

I just posted it, so no responses yet... but check it later.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw few posts from members saying  7200.12 has no problems of crashing

Not sure how true it is, Better contact Seagate service center & ask current complaints to have an idea.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 4, 2009)

dont buy seagate use wd i think it is far more better than seagate.


----------



## di9it (May 4, 2009)

himanshupt said:


> Hey, hi people out there,
> 
> I am planning to buy a new  1TB hard disk,,, my budget is Rs. 6000
> 
> ...



Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 is far more better than WD Caviar Black in terms of performance, transfer rates and ....
Well long life depends on the use of a HDD...

Seagate also got a good customer service, i dont know about WD.

You might look for WD Raptor or VelociRaptor in your area for availability. They provide you even more performance than SG 7200.12


----------



## himanshupt (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks all.... I actually bought 7200.11 in absence of availability of .12 in My place....

I giving good performance.....And Since its manufature date is after 20 April so it doesnot have Firmware issues as well....

Regards...


----------



## din (Jun 18, 2009)

@himanshupt

How much for the HDD ?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 18, 2009)

It is unfortunate that Seagate had a problem with the early 7200.11 drives and they must have lost many customers because of that. But the problem has been solved, and it was a firmware bug, not faulty physical construction or other reliability issue.

In my experience with hundreds of HDDs over more than 10 years, Seagate is the most durable brand. I keep in touch with all my clients, and out of all the drives I know about personally, only three Seagates have failed. And those had been badly misused by the owners.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 18, 2009)

WD Caviar black is the best HDD which you can buy! Also the warranty is longer than Seagate. Show's how much trust they have in their own product. Seagate has lost it all because of those 7200.11 drives. WD all the way!


----------



## PraKs (Jun 18, 2009)

Will go with WD.

Lost trust from Seagate.


----------



## himanshupt (Jun 19, 2009)

No....*Actually As pimpom said Seagate is better in performance.........WD is more reliable for data though*

I can say that bcoz I own both Sg - 1TB and WD - 500gB......

Bot has their own rise and fall.........Anyways Seagate 7200.12 IS REALL GOOD...Better than WD Caviar Green.....

Yeah formware issue from7200.11 Has been removed....So its now fully trustable...Regards..


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 19, 2009)

*techreport.com/articles.x/16472/3

Chech this. Caviar Green performs as good as 7200.12, if not better. Then if that is the case and WD offers more reliability plus a 5 year warranty, then why Seagate???? Also look at the last test and the power consumption factor!!! Green whoops every other HDD's a** in that!

The thing is hard disk performance differences are hardly noticeable. If you see the scores you would hardly notice any difference. Although Green and Black score marginally above 7200.11 and 7200.12 in most of the tests!


----------

